# Halloween Purchases for 2006



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok I have bought these items so far:

A toe pincher coffin from Spencer Gifts: $100 (CDN)










Giant Styrofoam skull from Shopper's Drugmart: $19.99 (CDN)










A great looking Gothic Flail from Value Village: $9.99 (CDN)










A Bloodied Severed Arm from Walmart: $3.93 (CDN)










More to come - Muhahahaha!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's one big ass skull you have there 
I have mostly small things that I'll use in some of my scenes.
2 Mr Jabberjaws skeletons (K-mart)
a latex vulture from Spirit
2 large resin gargoyles from Target
2 masks and some hands from Death Studios

For homemade stuff; 3 4x8 sheets of 2 inch foam board
10 2x4's, 1 2x8, 3 sheets of 1/8th hardboard
some pvc pipe

Still need another fogger and some juice, plus a wiper motor

Almost done, which is good. Starting to get things together now.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

I was drooling over that coffin at Spencer's too the other day, nice 
Need a new fog machine though-mine broke ;(

What are you going to do with the giant skull?? Any ideas?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

1 Bucky skeleton
1 large ACC bag of bones
5 Blucky skeletons
12 skull banks
1 gross skull whistles
1 skull fogger
1 foam pirate skull
assorted metal/foam signs, tombstones
various 50-light strands in purple, blue, orange
plastic "rusty" chain
faux parrot
strobe light 
spider webbing
1 ladies' buccaneer shirt
1 cavalier hat

raw materials for homemade props:
concrete tube forms
deck spindles
decorative wheel
tiki torches

still have to buy:
fake gold coins
trick-or-treat goodies
flood lights

I'm sure I forgot something since I buy all year round...:googly:


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Methinks Grapegrl has a pirate theme this year? :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Daughter of Darkness said:


> Methinks Grapegrl has a pirate theme this year? :devil:


You would be right!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmmm.

1 bucky
2 large bags o bones
1 thrifty spider
2 bucky skulls
10 1/2 pvc pipes
1 sheet of foam board
2 sets of vintage halloween decorations
4 color changing LED pumpkin lights
9 misc spooky town items including the mausoleum and pillager ship
3 halloween candles
10 metal jack-o-lantern votive candle holders
1 home made fog chiller
1 skull and spine beer bong (gift)
1 case of flat black spray paint
200 halloween gift bags
200 halloween sticker packs
4 pair of eyeballs from acc
1 homemade web shooter
4 new indoor/outdoor speakers.
1 shiney new computer with surround sound (not really just for halloween) 

Im sure I forgot a bunch of stuff as well.

still need

150 feet of 1/8 coated steel cable
3 large eye hooks
flood lights
at least one more fogger
150 feet of 18 gauge speaker wire
lots of candy
still need to make my "Tim the enchanter" costume.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Daughter of Darkness said:


> What are you going to do with the giant skull?? Any ideas?


I am thinking of getting a second one (if I can find it) and use them as "toppers" for columns or something like that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wannna know where you got the pants?









J/K SD!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I wannna know where you got the pants?


LoL! Leftover Tiger Stripe Camo from my "Black Ops" days...


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Grapegrl-Pirates sounds like fun. I have a half finished treasure chest I need to dust off -Maybe next year. I have NO pirate booty at all. Just an empty chest.

Cool ideas and nice stuff you guys. I like the giant skull :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I got the same giant skull. Not sure what I am going to use it for either. I have only seen the one I found too. Someone in Hamilton has one but I have not heard of others..... maybe it was 1 per city... LOL

anyway, I purchased about 12 flood lights and lamps, 
made my cauldron, 
Made a fountain after purchasing 14 plastic blucky skulls
an old antique mirror
a crawling hand
a serving dish that moves around the table
4 foggers
5 pkgs of jelly blood
2 skull chalases
18 bottles of fog juice
skull candles
bleeding candles
4 mats that kackle for the doors...1.00 each
3 mats that have candy corn on them ... mats for 1.00 each 
spooky town stuff
7 sheets of 1/2 inch foam for boarding the windows
1 sheet of 2 inch foam for making my "haunt sign"


im sure there is much more too... I went a bit overboard this year.....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was in the CVS yesterday and noticed a small coffin filled with gummi body parts. It contained 75 pieces for $9.99. I might go back and get one. I gotta think about it.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I think I need to get myself to a Shoppers...I've got optimum points burning a hole in my pocket and I love that huge skull!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Geez, not sure if I can make a decent list of this year's buys, 'cuz it'll be off the top of my head, but let me see......
Just got this off eBay last week
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110027398093&sspagename=ADME:L:AAQ:US:1

Last January got this....
http://anatomical.com/bproduct.asp?pn=CH244FP

Joann's Fabrics:
4 yards of a black fleece with JOL's on it to make 2 throws for the couch

At Michaels:
Some Spookytown people

At Walmart I got:
several stretch webs, scene setter, black skirt for my costume, 60 can coozies mostly black with a few red to stamp with a jolly roger and fill with stuff for the party, (and hubby talked me into a blow up Christmas carousel  ) can't think of anything else from there right now.

At Kmart:
25 boxes of Capri Sun to give out as Halloween Treats

At Dollar Tree:
One each of the Classic Monster Movie posters and playing cards, 2 bags of flies, enough bags of misc. bugs/rats/bats to fill the coozies (still need candies ), some bags of webbing, one each of their cheezy horror dvd's, I think that is it ($57 at a Dollar Tree! ) and a Nativity Set

At Walgreens:
Large bat, several little resin ToT's to add to my Spookytown display, 2 tombstones, 3 changing pictures, 3 med. size bats, Pirate kit, 2 ceramic mugs, 2 lg plastic skull mugs, 2 priate resin skelletons, 2 skulls, 1pr skellie gloves

At BigLots:
1 pirate groundbreaker, 1 pirate skull, 2 bluckies, 6 strings of lights, bloody worms, 2 knives, and some more bags of webbing (can't have enough!)

I know I've bought more but have it in the shed so can't remember what all right now!
I MUST BE STOPPED!
LOL


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

this year.....
1 blucky
1 wiper motor
12 fake eyeball things
about 20ft of pvc
and thats all i can afford for now because of reasons i dont want to go into


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

So far I've bought...

1 r/c pumpkin at The Source
1 Halloween flashlight that makes spooky noises
2 bags of cobwebs
1 battery operated tarantula
1 Styrofoam Celtic Cross (3 feet high or something)
1 Bird of Prey Candy Bowl 
2 Scene setters
A couple Halloween cards
Candies but I keep eating them... LOL !!

And there's still a few more things I wanna buy...


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Today I found and purchased another giant skull - Yipee!

And two excellent grave markers for only $19.99 ea. at Shoppers Drugmart:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Spookydude, those are the best tombstones I've seen. I wish we had something of that size and interest around here. I did buy 2 from Walgreens bigger size hard foam stones, but still, they are only 26" tall.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

On Saturday - I bought:

JoAnn Fabrics - 2 yards of a sand colored fabric for my Spooky Town Collection, 4 boxes of purple lights, bag of web and spiders

Michaels - Spooky Town moon, adapter, lighted up miniature pumpkins, minature skull and bone fence and minature monster trio.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> On Saturday - I bought:
> 
> Michaels - Spooky Town moon, adapter, lighted up miniature pumpkins, minature skull and bone fence and minature monster trio.


I have the fence and the moon (LOVE the moon!) and believe I have the monsters, too!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I have the fence and the moon (LOVE the moon!) and believe I have the monsters, too!


I couldn't wait to go home and light up the moon in the dark. I can't wait to start setting up what I have collected so far.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

After being in jury duty all damn day yesterday, I decided to treat myself and last night I bought the Spooky Town Gothic Ruins piece. I had to buy the one on display but it was well worth it because I had the 40% coupon. WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I picked up two of those hanging flame pots today at Spirit. Last week there were at least a dozen on the floor. Today they had only three left! Glad I didn't wait any longer as no one else seems to be carrying them this year and I needed them for my castle wall.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

*Halloween buys*

I went last week and found a couple things.

1) Skulls- Hard resin. $6- Odd Lots
2) Spirit Ball- This is new this year from Gemmy.com. Found T CVS for $29.99 They also make Edwardian The Butler. Seen this guy in Walmart. Pretty cool.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

If anyone liked the interactive skulls by Gemmy we were discusiing elsewhere, they have a single Gemmy talking skull http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27477 at CVS drug store. Black Cat had a discount coupon, and got it reduced from $12.99 to $7.99. I like it I like it!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I do like that Vlad! Looks sweet!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I think what I like best about these interactive skulls, is that they don't have the goofy sayings like "hey, are those your brains hanging out?" They just have diabolical laughter (sounds a lot like Trish's), and moans and screams. But this single one with the light up moving eyes as well is really far out.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just picked up two more tombstones at Party City on Sunday.


----------

